# I'm getting a red footed tortoise



## arpooch (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm think I'm going to get a red-foot tortoise and I have done a lot of reasearch but I still have some questions. 

What is the best substrate to use? I've seen people saying to use cyprus mulch. Should I use that? 

I would be building him an outdoor enclosure to use during the day and I would build him a tortoise table for night and the winter. If I bought him a dog house to use outside, would he use that? And also, can some people show me some pictures of their tortoise tables and outdoor habitats? I just need some ideas. 

Is http://www.turtlesale.com/home/ a trustworthy site to buy a tortoise from? 

I have box turtles. Is it true that diseases can be transmitted between these two? If so, can I keep them in the same room but separate cages???

I'm sorry but I do have a lot of questions. I would be keeping him in the basement and it is kinda chilly down there. Should I leave the heat light on at night too? What temp do they need it to be at? 

Some sites said they need a uv light and some said they do. Do I need one? 

How often do you have to give them protein? Each website says different things and I am sooooo confused about that. 

And lastly, and I know this is a stupid question, but do they like you to pet their heads? 

I really appreciate you guys answering these questions. I know I asked a lot but I just want to give the best possible care for my tortoise.

- arpooch


----------



## Missy (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello and welcome. I dont have a redfoot so I will tell you that if you put a key word in the search you will find all sorts of threads to help answer your questions Words like, redfoot, enclosure, lighting and so on.


----------



## arpooch (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh thank you so much! I didn't even see that there was a search.


----------



## Missy (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome and if you still have ? after reading im sure lots of great TFO people will help you out


----------



## arpooch (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks and I would still love to hear what people say about my questions.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Aug 1, 2010)

I can't speak for their quality but turtlesale.com isn't the cheapest place. I think you'd be better off finding a breeder who'll let you pick which one you want. Turtletary is a breeder here on the forum who is known for having really nice hatchlings. I just got a hatchling from Vicki Hale at Tortoiseyard.com and think she's a wonderful breeder as well.


----------



## shellfreak (Aug 1, 2010)

i dont know much about turtlesale.com, other then a few years ago i bought a res from them and it did great. i got my red foot from turtlesource.com. slightly expensive, but Marc has a great supply of torts. mine is doing fantatstic. i keep it on cypress mulch, which works out great. it keeps moisture for long periods of time and isnt easliy digested, and if so, it is basically harmless. The best bulb would be one that supplies UV rays that are more specific to forest reptiles such as red foots. The T-Rex 100 watt standard UV heat bulb is perfect. i use this one, it doesnt get too hot, but still gives some essential UV rays. for the first few years i would recomend not keeping your red foot with your box turtles. but they can for sure be kept in the same room. i have all my hatchling torts in the same room, in fact most of their cages are touching each other. protein is a debatable discussion. as long as you supply it with a wide variety of food you should be okay. there are some great threads on red foots within this forum, im sure you will be over loaded with some great care sheets and specific diets and routines. and lastly i pet all my torts heads. my red foot likes it when my daughter scratches its neck. its really cute. good luck with your new red foot when you get it.


----------



## arpooch (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for all of the advise! I heard that they don't like light. Is that true?


----------



## shellfreak (Aug 1, 2010)

i cant 100% answer that question correctly, so ill leave it up to the pros. in the wild they spend most of their time in the forest/rain forest. but they do traverse outside of it to increase their temps. i keep a small patch of fake grass on the lamp side. when my redfoot (strawberry, my daughter named it) is on the light side, it usually hides under the piece of grass. strawberry is rarely basking under the the light for long periods of time. im sure you know this already, but they get fairly large, and need lots of space as they get older.


----------



## terryo (Aug 1, 2010)

This is how I keep mine. I have him in a planted vivarium. On the top I have a screen cover with a hole on one side and a heat emitter in the hole. Then on the other side I have a long tube 5.0 UVB (the light fixture is the size is for a 10 gal. tank). The temperature in the vivarium is around 80 - 85. The humidity stays at 75 - 78. For substrate I have a mix of soil, peat moss and Cyprus mulch. In the hide, that is under the heat emitter, I put long fibered moss. I wet it with hot water and squeeze it out and fluff it up. I change it every two weeks. The plants are planted right in their little pots. Everyone's set up is different, but this is what worked for me. I tried plastic tubs, and tables, but I just couldn't keep the humidity up, so the glass vivarium was what I choose. When he was a hatchling, I fed him greens for two days, and then fruit one day, and did this until he was 7 months old. Then I added protein once every other week. Every time he came out to eat, I sprayed him with warm water until he dripped. This is just what worked for me, not saying it is written in stone. Pio is three years old now and very smooth and healthy so far. Hope this helps.


----------



## arpooch (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks! But what is a vivarium. I don't even know that.  Can you post some pictures?


----------



## terryo (Aug 1, 2010)

It is just a glass fish tank with plants in it.


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 1, 2010)

arpooch said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm think I'm going to get a red-foot tortoise and I have done a lot of reasearch but I still have some questions.
> 
> What is the best substrate to use? I've seen people saying to use cyprus mulch. Should I use that?



Cypress mulch is one of my favorite mulches for general purpose use. For babies, I like dampened long-fiber sphagnum moss, but my favorite is a 'bioactive substrate' for all Red-foots. I can give you more info if you are interested.



> I would be building him an outdoor enclosure to use during the day and I would build him a tortoise table for night and the winter. If I bought him a dog house to use outside, would he use that? And also, can some people show me some pictures of their tortoise tables and outdoor habitats? I just need some ideas.



There are a lot of photos available from a simple google search for tortoise table and tortoise pens. Part of your ultimate design will depend on size of the tortoise, local outdoor environment, and indoor conditions.


> Is http://www.turtlesale.com/home/ a trustworthy site to buy a tortoise from?



I personally would not buy from them. They seem to be in violation of the 4" federal regulations, and have several other things that bother me on their website and customer reviews. There are several other good sources, such as our own Terry at http:/www.turtletary.com



> I have box turtles. Is it true that diseases can be transmitted between these two? If so, can I keep them in the same room but separate cages???



True, but there are few reports of cross contamination between these species and many keep them together. To be safe, however, just keeping a barrier between them is enough. Your plan is fine.


> I'm sorry but I do have a lot of questions. I would be keeping him in the basement and it is kinda chilly down there. Should I leave the heat light on at night too? What temp do they need it to be at?



Daytime, about 85 average, night can be cooler, but over about 70ish. 


> Some sites said they need a uv light and some said they do. Do I need one?



No one can prove, currently, either way. Best evidence suggests that UVB lighting is beneficial but not critical. I recommend offering it but not blasting them with it. 



> How often do you have to give them protein? Each website says different things and I am sooooo confused about that.



There is no real evidence they 'need' protein but they can certainly digest it properly. I offer some protein about once a month or so. 


> And lastly, and I know this is a stupid question, but do they like you to pet their heads?



Some really like to be stroked or rubbed on the head, others like to be chucked under the chin and others are not big on either. 


> I really appreciate you guys answering these questions. I know I asked a lot but I just want to give the best possible care for my tortoise.
> 
> - arpooch



Just my nickel's worth.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh Terryo, you show off 

JK, Terry gives the best advice, listen up Redfoot noobie!


----------



## arpooch (Aug 2, 2010)

WOW Terryo, that looks like an amazing enclosure. But I heard that your not suppost to use glass because they can see through it. Is that right? 

I was thinking that I was going to build him a tortoise table. If I covered it with plexiglass would that hold the humididty? 

And MADkins007, can I please have some more info on that substrate you talked about? I would like to look into it. 

Thanks!


----------



## terryo (Aug 2, 2010)

Lots of people use plexiglass to hold in the humidity. That would be great. There are pro's and con's with everything. I covered the back and sides and 6 in. across the front of the glass, when he was little. I use glass vivariums for all my smaller boxies that have to be inside, and for Pio too. I just find it works better for me. Tortoise tables are great too.


----------



## arpooch (Aug 2, 2010)

I think that is what I will do. I know that they do get pretty big and that is how I want it. How big do they get? How much do they weigh? 

And I'm already planning. What do you use for their water bowls when they are an adult since they get so big? I'm also already planning my outdoor enclosure since I have to figure out how much to save up. I've seen websites that say that you should get them a doghouse as a shelter outside. Do you think that they would use it if I got them one?


----------



## MaddieLynn (Aug 2, 2010)

They can get up to around 14" and 35 pounds. The largest ever recorded was nearly 18", but they usually stay closer to 12".


----------



## terryo (Aug 2, 2010)

arpooch said:


> I think that is what I will do. I know that they do get pretty big and that is how I want it. How big do they get? How much do they weigh?
> 
> And I'm already planning. What do you use for their water bowls when they are an adult since they get so big? I'm also already planning my outdoor enclosure since I have to figure out how much to save up. I've seen websites that say that you should get them a doghouse as a shelter outside. Do you think that they would use it if I got them one?



I don't know what other people use, but I made a cave out of stone and cinder blocks and covered it with a very large piece of slate.
here's Pio outside:










Can you see the cave in this picture? He has a stream, with a pond at the end of it. One side is deeper so he can get in and out easier.




I found a better picture of the cave





Like I said, everyone does different things. There are some really nice enclosurs here ...beautiful ones...look through the enclosure page.


----------



## arpooch (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my gosh that enclosure looks really really good. I love the stream. Would it be ok if I built a pond in my enclosure for the turtle to wade in? Can you tell me how you made the stream?


----------



## terryo (Aug 2, 2010)

We dug it out and put in a pond liner and then cement. There is a pump in the deep end of the pond with a tube that goes around up to the little water fall.
Kristina (Kyrayah) and a much bigger one in her enclosure. You can fine the pictures in the enclosure section. You can make a small pond with just some cement. Some people use the lid of a garbage can, and just push it down into the substrate. Or you can get the biggest saucer that goes under a plant pot and use that....the top of a bird bath...etc. There are lot so things you can use when the time comes.


----------



## arpooch (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow. Thanks. Do you think that I would be ok getting one as a baby? (I've never had a tortoise before nut I am an experienced box turtle keeper.)


----------



## terryo (Aug 2, 2010)

If you have boxies and have raised hatchlings, then, IMO, their care is very similar. I also have boxies, and raised my Cherry head the same way I raised many box turtle hatchlings....low light, high humidity, places to hide etc. I found it much easier to raise a Cherry Head RF, than a box turtle hatchling. It was much easier to feed Pio because he ate as soon as I opened the box he came in. He hasn't been picky either. I didn't have to hunt for bugs and worms for this baby. Or...you could go to a rescue near you and ask if they have any Redfoots. My rescue had one last year, and they asked if I wanted one, but I said no.


----------



## arpooch (Aug 2, 2010)

Do they actually have them at shelters? Oh, and I've been meaning to ask you. How long do they live?

And also, I would like to put some live plants in my turtle table. Can I put some potted plants in there? In the pot?


----------



## terryo (Aug 2, 2010)

You mean your boxie table or the one you are making for a Redfoot.
All mine (redfoot and boxies) are outside now for the summer, except for a hatchling boxie. He is in a planted vivarium, with the plants left in their little pots and just put in the substrate. As for how long do they live..redfoots...well, I'm no expert as I only have one, so I couldn't answer your question.
You have to look up a tortoise rescue in your city. I'm in NY and the rescue that I have here had a redfoot last year. I know that Shaun Casy just got a load of Redfoots and other tortoises, but he is going to sell them to get money for his rescue.


----------



## arpooch (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks. I mean the one for my Redfoot. Do they have to be buried in the subtrate or can they just be placed on top of it?


----------

